# Non resident Savings account



## Fyffe7 (23 Mar 2016)

Hi there,

Does anybody now if it is possible to open up a savings account in Ireland when living abroad?

Regards,

Ciara


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2016)

Hi Ciara,

Depends on the bank and depends on the product. 

Not all banks are clear and transparent as to whether they accept non resident accounts or not. 

Most banks do not allow non-resident accounts. 

Your best best is to ring around and ask.


----------



## Lightning (6 Apr 2016)

Mortgages are also difficult for non-residents to get and even more difficult lately thanks to new regulations.


----------



## gar32 (6 Apr 2016)

Why would you want one now the rates are so low?


----------



## ulma1ulma1 (5 May 2016)

What are the Irish bank regulation when resident customers become non-residents? Would the account me automatically closed and any savings forfeited? If the account remains active is DIRT still being collected?


----------



## Lightning (5 May 2016)

gar32 said:


> Why would you want one now the rates are so low?



Maintain EUR savings will abroad would be one reason.


----------



## Lightning (5 May 2016)

ulma1ulma1 said:


> What are the Irish bank regulation when resident customers become non-residents? Would the account me automatically closed and any savings forfeited? If the account remains active is DIRT still being collected?



It varies from bank to bank. 

Some banks will close the account and post a cheque out for the balance. 
Nationwide UK (Ireland) wire the the money into a zero interest rate account. 
Some banks will let you keep the account open. 

DIRT will still be collected unless you inform the bank that you are non-resident, the bank keep the account open, and you fill out a non-resident deceleration document.


----------

